# AGGRESSION Problems



## Ryans085 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've got about ten African Mbuna in a 30 gallon tank and having aggression problems . I have a lot of territory set up with different rock structures and a few plants.

I was wondering if I take away some of the territory/rocks will the aggression calm down a little bit?


----------



## Ryans085 (Sep 11, 2009)

The fish in there are all around 2" long, except my Auratus which is around 2 1/2 is the main aggressor but now my Demasoni is getting bad also


----------



## richey rich (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello there mate,

I wouldnt take away rocks or hiding places for these mbuna ur probably going to make it worse, maybe u need more rocks, bring the temp down a bit around 78. Also ur tank is probably a little bit on the small side, and u probably got more males in there than females, when i have this problem i simply have to remove a couple of fish and bring in new ones , took me a year to get a good community

hope this helps


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Wecome to the boards Ryans085!

Standard question we always ask: What are the dimensions of the tank (floorspace) and the entire stock list?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

is this a joke...


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry, welcome and i hope everyone can help


----------



## Ryans085 (Sep 11, 2009)

the dimensions are 30X12X17 and my entire stock list is:

1 Auratus
1 Demasoni
2 Yellow labs
2 Red Zebra
1 Hongi
2 Kenyi
1 flavus
1 Cobalt Blue
1 Chinese algae eater


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

steelers fan said:


> is this a joke...


your face is a joke


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> steelers fan said:
> 
> 
> > is this a joke...
> ...


Despite this highly intellectual comment I'm going to recommend you pull the Auratus and Kenyi as a preliminary measure and then start establishing a larger tank to accomodate the rest of your fish. In terms of long term co-existence I'd be looking at a 55 Gal minimum and boosting the numbers of Demasoni to about 12...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Matt1986*
Alexrex isn't the OP, just a troublemaker butting in... not sure if you thought alexrex perhaps was...

*Ryans085*, Matt1986 has an excellent suggestion... 30g is just way too small of a tank for your fish.


----------



## Ryans085 (Sep 11, 2009)

O I definitely agree I need a bigger tank, I really under estimated the space these fish need to be happy

I did just add the Hongi and Cobalt blue yesterday and it basicly turned my tank crazy. The Demasoni is chasing any fish it sees

Will be investing in a 75 gallon next pay check


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

Number6 said:


> *Matt1986*
> Alexrex isn't the OP, just a troublemaker butting in... not sure if you thought alexrex perhaps was...


because the post by steelers_fan is much more helpful than mine... :roll:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> 1 Auratus
> 1 Demasoni
> 2 Yellow labs
> 2 Red Zebra
> ...


Ryans085,

If you are getting a 75 - please go to the cookie cutter section and start reading here.

We have all tried one of this and one of that when we first started. We learned the hard way. Your current approach to stocking has a very high chance of total disaster, I have tried similar back in the late 80's when I first started with cichlids an male M auratus wiped out the entire tank :x.

All male is one thing one way to find success - groups is another way to successfully keep mbuna. Throwing a bunch of them together is not -even in a 75.

Please do some more research and try to figure out what you want to do with your tank and ask more questions.

Good Luck.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i was asking if this was a joke because the proposition seems so absurd with all the different recent posts regarding kenyi and others regarding aurutus. keeping those in mind the question in regards to the fish to me just seemed like a "joke"...i was not trying to be rude, and i meant to pass no judgement on the OP. i just have dealt with these two fish and with all the past numerous threads with experts commenting to not put either of these fish in anything less than a 75 let alone putting them together in a tank less than half that size.....RYAN i meant no disrespect...i am sorry if i came off that way.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

steelers fan said:


> i was asking if this was a joke because the proposition seems so absurd with all the different recent posts regarding kenyi and others regarding aurutus. keeping those in mind the question in regards to the fish to me just seemed like a "joke"...i was not trying to be rude, and i meant to pass no judgement on the OP. i just have dealt with these two fish and with all the past numerous threads with experts commenting to not put either of these fish in anything less than a 75 let alone putting them together in a tank less than half that size.....RYAN i meant no disrespect...i am sorry if i came off that way.


Glad you re-read your post and see how it could be misconstrued. I love that these boards maintain a high level of decorum, big reason why I hang around.

I always assume the OP knows nothing when they joined the day they made their first post.

I also assume they walked into a fish store and the LFS sales person doesn't have a clue - because anything else would be just wrong. They were sold one of each of the pretty little africans 'that can all go together'.

My personal goal is to just get all the info then help best I can - either by telling what to expect based on my experience, and wishing them luck if they don't want to hear it, or suggesting changes if they are open to it.

And there are ALWAYS kenyi/auratus questions and issues like this - not just recently, it is definitely on going.

BTW - props to Big Ben in OT on Thursday.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah ya know i honestly thought it was a fake post. i have had terrible luck with both species as well...and honestly meant no disrespect.

pittsburgh is a football town and has been since i can remember(6 rings will do that) and the week is just a little better when the "stillers" win...thanks


----------



## Ryans085 (Sep 11, 2009)

Dont worry about, I didnt take offense

The LFS worker only said "as long as there Malawi Africans they should be good"

LOL....I now know this is not correct at all


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Ryans085 said:


> The LFS worker only said "as long as there Malawi Africans they should be good"


Ding, ding, ding, ding, wwwweeee haaaavvvvveee a winner .



steelers fan said:


> pittsburgh is a football town and has been since i can remember(6 rings will do that) and the week is just a little better when the "stillers" win...thanks


Oh I get it, I was born at Allegheny General Hospital and lived in Crafton my first 10 years - then moved to Cleveland and lived there 27 years. Yes, I'm a Browns fan - but we have stunk for so long, it is hard to get that emotional about it anymore.


----------

